# Painting a metal garage door



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

I am painting a metal garage door. Do I need to worry about priming if I give it a good sanding? I am painting over the factory applied coating.

Also, we are stain the house with a solid stain. The home owner wants to paint the garage door the same color as the shingles or the color of the entrance doors. I told her that we put the solid stain on the doors to see if she likes the color before we buy the paint, but I am thinking that the stain may not adhere very well.

Sent from my SM-A600U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

I wouldn't start out assuming it needs to be primed. But I'd probably do a small area and let it set up overnight to verify adhesion. As for the stain, you could do the same. But generally solid stains have excellent adhesion.


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

Make note of item #4 @ link below provided by DASMA, which pertains to factory applied wax coatings on metal garage doors manufactured from ~ 2015 and beyond. 


https://www.dasma.com/articles/feature/HowToRepaint_Spring2017.p


----------



## Ramus8T (Jan 14, 2020)

Redux said:


> Make note of item #4 @ link below provided by DASMA, which pertains to factory applied wax coatings on metal garage doors manufactured from ~ 2015 and beyond.
> 
> 
> https://www.dasma.com/articles/feature/HowToRepaint_Spring2017.p



Error 404 when I open the link. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

Ramus8T said:


> Error 404 when I open the link.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It was missing the "df" at the end of the file name (.p rather than .pdf)


https://www.dasma.com/articles/feature/HowToRepaint_Spring2017.pdf


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I wouldn’t consider priming unless there are obvious issue with adhesion showing up. Our garage doors are metal, been repainted twice in addition to the original job, have never rusted, and the paint has adhered and performed well with no extra attention other than a good cleaning prior to application.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I have painted a lot of garage doors, including my own. Many were brand new and many in various stages of age. Some I wipe down with spirits, some with lacquer thinner.. If I pressure wash a house I give them a good wash. Never had an issue with painting them. I have never painted them with flat paint or stain unless they were wood. I always paint the perimeter edges and the joints between the panels as well.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Ramus8T said:


> Redux said:
> 
> 
> > Make note of item #4 @ link below provided by DASMA, which pertains to factory applied wax coatings on metal garage doors manufactured from ~ 2015 and beyond.
> ...


He missed some of the URL, it's a PDF

https://www.dasma.com/articles/feature/HowToRepaint_Spring2017.pdf


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Redux said:


> Make note of item #4 @ link below provided by DASMA, which pertains to factory applied wax coatings on metal garage doors manufactured from ~ 2015 and beyond.
> 
> 
> https://www.dasma.com/articles/feature/HowToRepaint_Spring2017.p


Why are manufacturers using waxes instead of acrylic?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Pete Martin the Painter said:


> I am painting a metal garage door. Do I need to worry about priming if I give it a good sanding? I am painting over the factory applied coating.
> 
> Also, we are stain the house with a solid stain. The home owner wants to paint the garage door the same color as the shingles or the color of the entrance doors. I told her that we put the solid stain on the doors to see if she likes the color before we buy the paint, but I am thinking that the stain may not adhere very well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A600U using Tapatalk


Mooreguard


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Why are manufacturers using waxes instead of acrylic?


To reduce friction so the factory finished panels don’t develop rub rash during fabrication, shipping, or when being handled.

You’ll also find similar prep specs for wax removal when refinishing in several overhead door manufacturers’ owners’ manuals. AkzoNobel makes mention of it in one of their product’s tech sheets:

https://metalcoatings.brand.akzonobel.com/m/667c458454a92c01/original/TRINAR-AQUA-instructions.pdf


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

kmp said:


> I have painted a lot of garage doors, including my own. Many were brand new and many in various stages of age. Some I wipe down with spirits, some with lacquer thinner.. If I pressure wash a house I give them a good wash. Never had an issue with painting them. I have never painted them with flat paint or stain unless they were wood. I always paint the perimeter edges and the joints between the panels as well.


Do you do any sanding at all?

Sent from my SM-A600U using Tapatalk


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Pete Martin the Painter said:


> Do you do any sanding at all?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A600U using Tapatalk


A good scrub with Dawn and eco tsp, rinse and 2 coats Aura Pearl Finish in the same colour as your solid stain. I wouldnt bother sanding especially if its that fake wood grain stuff..it could flash rust on you if you burn through the primer..
I usually take off the rubber weather stripping then tight roll the thing with a 15 mm sleeve. Looks solid. Or spray if you prefer..


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I don't sand unless there is a real reason to. I do paint the rubber weather strip the color of the door to make everything blend. Don't know about other areas but every place I have lived the weather strip is one piece with the board holding it and to remove it would require taking off the whole long strip and probably break it.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Pete Martin the Painter said:


> Do you do any sanding at all?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A600U using Tapatalk


Not unless there is an obvious need for it - like rust issues. Just make sure it’s clean.


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

RE: sanding - Like Kevyn said, if it does have the fake woodgrain embossed on it, probably best to avoid it as it will be easy to take down the high spots too far.


----------



## vwbowman (May 15, 2017)

BM 640 Solid w/b stain


----------



## hasnazameer (Jul 20, 2020)

how about it in using wax coatings?


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi. Late to the thread, like usual. I wish I would have had this information 2 years ago when I experienced my first ever, EPIC PAINT FAILURE on a garage door.

The paint completely peeled off in sheets. I ended up pressure washing it all off. Yes, there were paint shreds everywhere. I scuff sanded the entire door, used a bonding primer, and sprayed it again. Lost my a** on that one. But I conquered that garage door and showed it who's boss. Looks good 2 years later.

Now I know why it failed. Thank you PT

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

Look how easily it came off.









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

AngieM said:


> Look how easily it came off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Youch! 



Good to "see" you again Angie. Do you recall what bonding primer you used?


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

SW bonding primer of course 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

AngieM said:


> Look how easily it came off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ive seen guys use rolls of window screen to facilitate cleanup when stripping paint via pressure washer, allows the water to drain and catch the paint flecks


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Was gonna say, how the heck did you clean that up after? And yes long time no see Angie?


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

I just pressure washed it over to the grass and picked it up at the edge. Some of it stuck to her garbage cans and still 2 years later they have cool design. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## celicaxx (May 29, 2015)

I did metal garage doors that had great adhesion to a factory coating using some sort of Stix Primer I forget now, and BM Aura exterior.


----------

